# 1997 Grumman 1752B aluminum bass boat



## fishingmaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a nice bass boat for sale. I bought it new in in 99. 

Its a 1997 Grumman 1752B. It has tons of storage, It is very wide and has front and rear casting decks. It has 4 matching seats, rod locker, dual live wells with timer. Has a minn kota 50lbs bow mount trolling motor. dual batteries with on board dual bank charger, has a battery switch to charge both batteries while running. Has minn kota electric anchor on bow. has all safety gear and lights. 

The motor is a 97 Johnson 50 hp. has power tilt and trim. extra prop, runs great. 

the trailer is a 97 shorelander trailer, has guides to drive it on, has spare tire and mount. Has new led taillights. 

Everything works, currently winterized in my garage. 

asking $5400.00

located just south west of Columbus.


----------



## fishingmaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

Boat is sold. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

